# Billowing forward like a tumbleweed in the wind



## vincix

So if ever the odd memory returned to him, caught up to him, billowing
forward from behind him like tumbleweed in wind, he would
feel only distance, the uncoverable distance, deeply comforting distance,
and with it a calm. (Taiye Selasi, Ghana Must Go)

Personajul își amintește niște lucruri din copilărie. Pe de o parte, nu știu cum aș putea reda firesc în română 'billowing forward' și cum să traduc 'tumbleweed' în contextul ăsta. Deci mă interesează să traduc de la „billowing” până la „in wind”.

Sugestii?


----------



## irinet

Good question : does 'tumbleweed' have any translation in Romanian?! 
Cred că are legătură  cu o circularitate ,  cum ar  fi 'rotocoale'  sau/și 'rostogolire'.  Fiind vorba de literatură,  e mai dificil  de interpretat,  într-adevăr .


----------



## vincix

Da, nu este o problemă de înțelegere a textului, ci doar de redare în română. Până la urmă nu trebuie să aiba legătură strict cu „tumbleweed”, ci poate să fie ceva similar care să redea cam aceeași idee.


----------



## arcticm

_Tumbleweed_ se poate traduce prin ciulini, ca în _Ciulinii b_ă_r_ă_ganului _a lui Panait Istrati:"Ei nu pleacă toţi deodată. Unii o şterg la cea dintâi suflare furioasă, adevărată puzderie de oi cenuşii. Alţii par să ţină piept, nu vu vor să cedeze, dar ceilalţi dau năvală peste ei, îi agaţă în goană şi-i târăsc. La un moment dat, îi vezi încâlcindu-se, formând mari purcoaie ce se rostogolesc cu greu [...]

Se poate păstra şi sensul literal în traducere, e chiar preferabil, aşadar ceva în genul "tălăzuind în urmă-i ca un ciuline învolburat de vânt" sau "învolburându-se în urmă-i ca...", altceva, dacă nu-ţi plac ciulinii.


----------



## farscape

arctictm took the words out of my pen, ca să zic așa, mai ales că tumbleweed nu e o chestie specifică Americii de Nord. Tot w/e m-am gândit la Ciulinii Bărăganului. Dacă nu mă-nșel, prime ediție n-a fost scrisă în românește.

Mă bucur să avem participanți noi la discuții 

Later,
.


----------



## arcticm

Thanks for the welcome, glad to be here


----------



## irinet

Bună arcticm, 
Super traducere,  mi-a plăcut mult,  mai ales că mi-am adus și eu aminte de 'ciulini'!


----------



## arcticm

Bună irinet,mersi; şi mie mi-a plăcut sugestia ta şi adevărul e că "rotocoale de ciulini" ar merge mai bine cu "învolbura" decât ciulinul solitar


----------



## vincix

Mulțumesc pentru sugestii. Ați fost de ajutor!


----------

